# Magic slingshot :)



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

With a little bit of imagination, a super "magic" trick and a slingshot you can be and shoot everywhere!! 

Have fun guys!

Volp


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahaha. Good shooting man. Keep up the videos. I love watching them.

Njones


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

wonderful. you're my favorite slingshot video maker of all time.

video magic is fun. here's a silly super-short i made along the same lines:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

I LOVE this place!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:

Thanks Volp. :king:

Thanks Byudzai for Your comment.



Rip


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Every day I am more certain you're an apprentice of "Nagual Don Juan"

anic: anic: anic:

Take care and thank you very much my friend!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Njones said:


> Hahaha. Good shooting man. Keep up the videos. I love watching them.
> 
> Njones


 :rofl: Thanks!!



Byudzai said:


> wonderful. you're my favorite slingshot video maker of all time.
> 
> video magic is fun. here's a silly super-short i made along the same lines:


Thanks a lot Byudzai!! :wave:

I loved your video very artistic! Good job! (in my video i made some mistakes....hahaha)

Take care



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> I LOVE this place!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:
> 
> Thanks Volp. :king:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks and take care my friend!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Every day I am more certain you're an apprentice of "Nagual Don Juan"
> 
> anic: anic: anic:
> 
> Take care and thank you very much my friend!


Nagual...!!  I have to learn a lot still to be a good Shaman! 

Take care my friend!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

fun video  I like it


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Volp,

Love it!! Just when I think you've raised the video/shooting bar, you push higher!! Awesome job!! Made me laugh out loud before falling asleep for the night!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

What a cool fun time video~Thank you for sharing the good time you had..

OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How very clever ... and a LOT of fun. Thanks so much for keeping a smile on all our faces!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks so cool next time we need that trick for the gatherings


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Volp said:


> With a little bit of imagination, a super "magic" trick and a slingshot you can be and shoot everywhere!!
> 
> Have fun guys!
> 
> Volp


Pablo !
You certainly have a knack for originality! 
Epic shooting !


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Great shooting as always and how can you beat that for a location, ace!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

These vids of Byud and Volp make my day here! Now, if you could just sell your method of going in and out of our universe's space/time continuum to the Skunk Works you'd be rich beyond belief. (Then killed to assure that the secrets would never be let out.). Well I guess it's best to just keep your space/time secret to yourselves and keep a shootin' .

Thanks guys for the kewl vids!! Volp, YOU HAVE GOT TO MOVE DOWN HERE TO ECUADOR!!!! I need a fellow crazy shooter around here in monkeyville. Actually you are quite sane, just enjoying life the way it is, and simply. Nuthin' wrong with that, eh amigo?

Someone posted "they must have good ganja" here... well, not so...hehe (not that I have tried it..don't do the stuff) and it appears Volp you don't NEED any ganja, you already know how to get high on life itself. Getting high on life is free.

BTW Byud, the hoola hoop star gate you invented works great. Now if you could just put one on the back of the rear bumper of your car and exit space/time just as the highway patrolman turns on his blue lights, you'd be safe from speeding tickets. Poof! Yer gone. And you could clock 150mph any time you wanted. The license plate rotator gizmo would of course have to be used as well.





James Blond eatcherheartout

Nos vemos


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> fun video  I like it


Thanks a lot for taking a look!! 

Take care Can-opener!!



Ifab25 said:


> Volp,
> 
> Love it!! Just when I think you've raised the video/shooting bar, you push higher!! Awesome job!! Made me laugh out loud before falling asleep for the night!


I am happy that you went to the bed with a smile! and I was responsible!



Mr. Clean said:


> Great video!


 :wave:



oldmiser said:


> What a cool fun time video~Thank you for sharing the good time you had..
> 
> OM


Thanks so much Oldmiser!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> How very clever ... and a LOT of fun. Thanks so much for keeping a smile on all our faces!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks for the Clever! :rofl:

I am always happy to read something from you



leon13 said:


> thanks so cool next time we need that trick for the gatherings


I would be cool!! hahaha



lunasling said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > With a little bit of imagination, a super "magic" trick and a slingshot you can be and shoot everywhere!!
> ...


Thanks my friend!!!



monkeyboab said:


> Great shooting as always and how can you beat that for a location, ace!


OOOOO man, you are right!!!! The day of the video there was a high tide, the smell of the ocean was amazing and after days of bad weather finally the gorgeous Golden Gate was shiny under the morning sun! It is one of the most amazing place I ever seen.

Thanks man


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> These vids of Byud and Volp make my day here! Now, if you could just sell your method of going in and out of our universe's space/time continuum to the Skunk Works you'd be rich beyond belief. (Then killed to assure that the secrets would never be let out.). Well I guess it's best to just keep your space/time secret to yourselves and keep a shootin' .
> 
> Thanks guys for the kewl vids!! Volp, YOU HAVE GOT TO MOVE DOWN HERE TO ECUADOR!!!! I need a fellow crazy shooter around here in monkeyville. Actually you are quite sane, just enjoying life the way it is, and simply. Nuthin' wrong with that, eh amigo?
> 
> ...


Hola mi amigo!!

If I could use my "true" tele transporting technique I would jump to Ecuador and drink a cup of tea with you watching the majestic andes! 

Thanks bud


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Brilliant! That was a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ahahah  very funny!!!
If there was a slingshot funny video world cup, you would be the great champion!!!
Thanks for make me smiling.
Grande socio!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Brilliant! That was a lot of fun to watch!


Hi JediMike!!! Thanks a lot buddy!!

Are you ready for the last Star Wars movie open on dec 18th? 



noemarc said:


> Ahahah  very funny!!!
> If there was a slingshot funny video world cup, you would be the great champion!!!
> Thanks for make me smiling.
> Grande socio!!!


Grazie super Socio!!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Volp said:


> Are you ready for the last Star Wars movie open on dec 18th?


It's gonna be great!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's amazing people like you that keep this Forum fun???????????????????????? thanks for the videos


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> It's amazing people like you that keep this Forum fun thanks for the videos


Thanks Tag for your comment I really appreciate it!!

Take care


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> It's amazing people like you that keep this Forum fun thanks for the videos


AAA one more thing! 

Can you tell me what the speech bubble says in your profile picture? because i can't read it!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Really cool video Volp and awesome shooting, I really like your videos, always brings a smile and lightens up my day


----------



## resortera (Nov 26, 2015)

wooooow so awsome man hahaha i can imagin you jumping every tim dont score to make the perfect cut your efort deserve gey paid whit beer or girls or both or boys if you are in it i dont judge lots of vibes and positive energy (i go full new age there) animo yo soy de la baja california no vives muy lejos


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pablo, I gotta say, I really enjoy watching your videos and the music that goes with them . However, I decided to get rid of all my frames because I finally realize I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

tyrone8511 said:


> Really cool video Volp and awesome shooting, I really like your videos, always brings a smile and lightens up my day


Thanks my friend!! If you have a smile, this means I did a good job! 

Take care



resortera said:


> wooooow so awsome man hahaha i can imagin you jumping every tim dont score to make the perfect cut your efort deserve gey paid whit beer or girls or both or boys if you are in it i dont judge lots of vibes and positive energy (i go full new age there) animo yo soy de la baja california no vives muy lejos


I think i am good just with a beer! :rofl:

Saludame Mexico!



fsa46 said:


> Pablo, I gotta say, I really enjoy watching your videos and the music that goes with them . However, I decided to get rid of all my frames because I finally realize I must be doing something wrong.


Thanks Fsa46!!!

don't do that!! keep your frames 

Take care!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great video!!! You make my monday Volp!! Thanks! :rolling:

I love the teleport Goku technique with your patented jump!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

BAT said:


> Great video!!! You make my monday Volp!! Thanks! :rolling:
> 
> I love the teleport Goku technique with your patented jump!!


HAHAHAHAHA aaaa yes!! I saw all the episodes of Goku! I jump to teleport me, he was normally putting 2 fingers in his forehead!  

Thanks bat, you made me smile!

Volp


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice work Volp, your the Spielberg of the slingshot world but I bet he can't shoot a slingshot like you. :bowdown: .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Spireshot said:


> Nice work Volp, your the Spielberg of the slingshot world but I bet he can't shoot a slingshot like you. :bowdown: .


 :rofl: you are right! I don't think he can shoot like me but he has more $$$$$$ hahahahah

Thanks bud


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: no me canso de verlo !!! :target:

Abrazote


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :king: no me canso de verlo !!! :target:
> 
> Abrazote


 :thumbsup:


----------

